# Thank you Hans Zimmer!!!



## AR (May 12, 2013)

Just want to say big thanks for such a great score (although I heard very little yet)!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kz0V74eSjKw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EngKxF3Cqh4 

so far I heard... the cues it totally blow me away. It's like the old Zimmer from the 90ies is back in Version 3.0 with the sound of tommorrow.

Looking forward for the whole score/movie

Best Regards,
Andy


----------



## david robinson (May 12, 2013)

i'll state the obvious.
Zimmer is scholar and gentleman, and not a bad writer either. j.


----------



## Markus S (May 12, 2013)

Never noticed these "Thank you, Hans Zimmer" threads on the forum before the man appeared.


----------



## dcoscina (May 12, 2013)

I think it's nice for musicians to communicate directly to their heroes. I remember meeting John Williams in 2003 and even though he'd probably heard it many times before, it was important to me to be able to thank him for his music and that it inspired me to become a composer myself. 

Yes there have been a lot more Zimmer related threads of late but he does read them and chime in on people's music which is very nice. 

The only thing about this thread is that its about MOS and it probably would have been okay to just post on the existing Trailer thread that's out there. But hardly any call for concern.


----------



## Christof (May 12, 2013)

I agree with dcoscina.
Talking to John Williams in person must be like knocking on heavens door for a film composer.

Same with Hans Zimmer here.He is probably the most successful film composer of the 21st century,but he is still enjoying hanging around in this forum replying to our threads, giving us suggestions and telling us about his workflow.

Of course we are tempted to gain his attention through some of our posts, but as dcoscina said before, it's cool to communicate directly to our heroes.And HZ behaves like one of us here.


----------



## passenger57 (May 12, 2013)

Last night I was at the Varèse Sarabande 35th Anniversary concert 

Hans Zimmer, John Debney, Danny Elfman, Michael Giacchino, Mark Isham, Christopher Lennertz, Joel McNeely, Cliff Eidelman, Diego Navarro, John Powell, Brian Tyler all on the same stage! Giacchino conducted the orchestra with music from 'Star Trek Into Darkness'.

It was amazing! 

Thank you Hans, I hope to see you guys on stage together again one day!


----------



## dcoscina (May 12, 2013)

That must have been amazing! Great composers there.


----------



## Rctec (May 12, 2013)

Thank You! I never take anything for granted, so this really does mean a lot. If I think about it, I really only have two true ambitions: To write the best score I can - from my personal point of view, which anyone can disagree with - to serve the film I'm on, and to help other composers to be better than me. That's the short form... The long version is, of course, far more complicated.
Best,
-Hz-


----------



## Inductance (May 12, 2013)

Hz... I don't mean to derail the thread, but I have a question about a previous score and I'm not sure I should start a new thread about it. I figured that if I met you one day I'd ask, but the message board is just as good, I guess!

For Batman Begins, in an interview you said that you had written a theme for Batman, but ultimately decided that the character hadn't earned his full "hero" theme yet. Also, you said that this theme was in the score at the end of the film (as a transition onto the next film). I've come across some confusion among fans of the film and score, because they think the theme is in the final scene. But I think it's at the end of the credits. Specifically, I think it's this part...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=pl ... OTE#t=416s

Some score reviewers and critics have suggested other parts of the score as the theme, but I don't trust a lot of these people much. Am I right or am I totally off? Thanks! :D


----------



## YoungCee (May 12, 2013)

Aside from Having a passion for film music and being a total Admirer of the marriage between Image and Music I have to say that 
Hans Zimmer is most definitely one of the Core reasons why I decided to pursue a Career in Film Composing.
Thanks Chief.........


----------



## Rctec (May 12, 2013)

@Inductance, Yes, that's sort of half of that tune. It prattels on for a while longer in the original, which we recorded, but I never mixed...But tell me honestly - all those diminished chords just aren't in this character of "Batman", in Christian's take on it. Too gothic, when we ended up with something much more honest, intelligent and less of all that false 19th century Sturm und Drang. Chris was fighting for the tune for a while, but I think our conversations about how inappropriate it was helped define the arch of the character through the three movies. It's a simple story: Child sees his parents murdered, takes on the burden of blame which feezes his development into a man (hence the not-so-subtle "frozen' choirboy note...) and thinks he needs to use violence to fight violence. I think that is the flaw of the tune. It is a grandious childishly empty gesture. Without it, we managed to have a story in the third movie which really says "grow up (well, Alfred says it. He is the true hero for me...), use your intelligence, creativity and wealth to solve the worlds problems, not your childish rage." But I still use the quater-note chords, of course. Good action stuff 
But there is a 'long' tune for the character through all three movies. It makes its first appearance in the 'Icefight' with Liam Neeson, and ends at Bruce' funeral.


----------



## jaredcowing (May 12, 2013)

passenger57 @ Sun May 12 said:


> Last night I was at the Varèse Sarabande 35th Anniversary concert
> 
> Hans Zimmer, John Debney, Danny Elfman, Michael Giacchino, Mark Isham, Christopher Lennertz, Joel McNeely, Cliff Eidelman, Diego Navarro, John Powell, Brian Tyler all on the same stage! Giacchino conducted the orchestra with music from 'Star Trek Into Darkness'.
> 
> ...



It was truly an extraordinary evening, very unusual to have that many prominent composers up on one stage, and performing as well. To anyone who missed it, there will be another concert Oct. 19! Will be there for sure.


----------



## Tanuj Tiku (May 13, 2013)

What I like about the Batman series is also the marked sonic differences but musical coherence between all three of them.

If you hear _Barbastella_ from _Batman Begins_ - the end part where the main theme kicks in seemed really amazing and epic at the time I first heard it. 

But when I heard _Aggressive Expansion_ on _The Dark Knight_ CD, there was a marked difference in terms of the aggressive arrangement, the punch. Almost, as if the composer in this case _Hans_ had grown and taken the journey with the film to arrive at this track. But also, he departed from this for the third one where such a dense arrangement of the theme is not present which is very much in sync with the film itself. 

Batman is no longer what he was and its a more relaxed (inspirational rather than muscular) arrangement. Listen to _Why do we fall?_ for this 

Also, the scores are incrementally louder on the CD with _Batman Begins_ being the quietest of the lot and _Rises_ being the loudest. 

Clever use of _Catwoman's_ theme running all over the Batman Ostinato. Also suggesting their inevitable union in the film even as characters. 

Once again, for _Bane's_ theme the underlying bass line from Gotham's Reckoning becomes the main melody in the later cues and the original cue itself. 

_Fear will find you_ has some past themes from _TDK_ which are again seem a little more relaxed with the introduction of the Catwoman theme. 

Some really cool stuff is on one of my favourite cues from _TDKR_ - _Imagine the Fire_. 

What is that _meaty bass sound_ at 2:43? The synth percussion is excellent and this 7:25 minutes long cue is full of so many different themes - old and new.

All in all a fantastic score.

Looking forward to _Man of Steel._


Tanuj.


----------



## Inductance (May 13, 2013)

Rctec @ Sun May 12 said:


> But there is a 'long' tune for the character through all three movies. It makes its first appearance in the 'Icefight' with Liam Neeson...



Ah, yes! The "A Dark Knight" theme. 

When I first found out about the "hero" theme, I imagined this theme developing as the character developed, until finally we'd hear it fully fleshed out at the very end of the 3rd film of the trilogy (I imagined this after Batman Begins and before TDK had been released--yeah, I have a good imagination!). But after seeing the direction of TDK, and after understanding that this was really Bruce's story and not the story of a superhero, it makes total sense to musically go in that direction as well. And to be honest, I'm really glad you guys kept it about Bruce and him trying to accept the murder of his parents (speaking as a longtime Batman comic fan). I think this is where other versions of the franchise got lost along the way, letting themselves turn into superhero films, but you guys remained steadfast and focused.

The "A Dark Knight" theme was such a fitting ending to TDK film, and combined with Gordon's monologue, it's one of the more memorable movie scenes for me. And it takes a bit for me to admit this, but yeah, I teared up a bit at the end of TDKR (but I don't think my wife noticed!). Seeing the tomb right next to his parents', combined with the dialogue and the music... Yeah, you guys got me good on that one! They were manly tears, though.

Thank you for these films. It was a treat for me to see this character portrayed how it should be. No doubt that these films will influence any subsequent reboots. And I also hope that one day you release an "Additional Music From The Dark Knight Trilogy" album--no, double-album!-- a la "Gladiator," which includes the "hero" theme! One can hope...!


----------



## AR (May 13, 2013)

I like the MOS music, cause it's so different compared to TDK. I think Hans is the go-for guy for the whole DC Comics world


----------



## mark812 (May 13, 2013)

My favorite HZ soundtrack is still _The Last Samurai_. What a soundtrack...


----------



## dcoscina (May 13, 2013)

mark812 @ Mon May 13 said:


> My favorite HZ soundtrack is still _The Last Samurai_. What a soundtrack...



I think it's terrific and a close second to (what I consider) his masterpiece The Thin Red Line. My opinion only though.


----------



## Simon Ravn (May 13, 2013)

"The Da Vinci Code" is actually one of mine. And the successor isn't bad either, especially the dark string stuff going on when McGregor has been exposed and is evading towards the end is great.


----------



## givemenoughrope (May 13, 2013)

For my money, Thin Red Line, The Ring and parts of Inception are the crushers. They really get under your skin. It's also impossible to hear the music and not think about scenes in the films. 

Looking forward to MOS.


----------



## MikeH (May 13, 2013)

Oh, I would definitely say that _The Dark Knight_ is my favorite. Perfect combo of Howard and Zimmer. However I do have a very soft spot for (don't kill me Hans) _On Stranger Tides_. The Rodrigo y Gabriela stuff is fantastic along with Eric Whitacre's choral contributions. But from what I've heard, _Pirates 4_ wasn't the best working experience (correct me if I'm wrong).


----------



## EastWest Lurker (May 13, 2013)

"Black Rain" for me.

But then again, I am not into the whole super-hero thing the way most of you arrested adolescents are


----------



## rpaillot (May 13, 2013)

Gladiator is one of my favorite. I liked a lot that period where HZ worked with Klaus Badelt. HZ Scores from this period had that hybrid sound yet still with a big orchestra approach which seems to be absent now in favor of the electronic/synth/organic sounds


----------



## dcoscina (May 13, 2013)

Hey I don't want to kill the good vibes on this thread but if Hans is still going over this, I was wondering how much of that horn theme and piano theme are used in the score. The short examples I've heard on Amazon of each track don't reveal a lot and I'm really looking forward to hearing those pieces unfold and developed, recapped throughout. It's a terrific heroic anthem. Truly, you nailed that wondrous, triumphant sound.

EDIT- when I said "reveal a lot" I meant those thematic ideas from the trailer music. Just wanted to clarify.


----------



## Generdyn (May 13, 2013)

Ha! Great thread guys, my favorite Hans Zimmer soundtrack is probably a mix between Gladiator and Beyond Rangoon: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2Y5tw5HKUD8

Check it out! It has some amazing melodies and flow too, really inspiring!

Regards,
Generdyn


----------



## AR (May 13, 2013)

@mark812: I remember the time listening to that track "Red Warrior" on constant repeat when I was out. The Japanese "He-Ho" give me goose bumps. And when the violins kick in at the end....gosh. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eouUdcgXBE
I got home, threw in the DVD and played the scene where they ride towards the Japanese Army. That cue unfortunately wasn't on the CD.

@Generdyn: You might also like this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cD8WXxO11wU
...another great collaboration with Zimmer&Gerrard


----------



## jgarciaserra (May 14, 2013)

I must admit that my first impressions of Mr. Zimmer's compositions weren't very good. That was many years ago.

I Bought scores (transcriptions) to study, Gladiator and The Last Samurai for a thematic concert, and I found many shades and good writing to which I had not paid attention. I was always a fan of the classics: Mancini, Rota, Williams ... but added a new one to my list.

I Think that Zimmer isn't friend of transcriptions but I have to say that no score has motivated more the musicians of the Symphonic Orchestra I have the pleasure to conduct as Gladiator and The Last Samurai. Although some versions are good , can't be played without writing additional parts for synths, vocals, .... and add musicians also to the template to suit the composer's original sound.

I would never do a show like this without a projection of the images synchronized to corresponding music. They are inseparable because one is seen with the other and are a part of a whole.

Finally, and if Mr. Zimmer read this: What was the orchestral template for Gladiator? I assume that some Wagnerian pieces would need an extra horns and celli.

One of my conducting dreams would be a full screening of the movie with live music like at the fmf (Film Music Festival) at Poland. http://www.fmf.fm/en

Again, sorry for my English.

Jaume G.
Mallorca


----------



## Kralc (May 14, 2013)

jgarciaserra @ Tue May 14 said:


> Finally, and if Mr. Zimmer read this: What was the orchestral template for Gladiator? I assume that some Wagnerian pieces would need an extra horns and celli.


Check out "On The Track". A couple Gladiator excerpts in there, if I'm remembering correctly there's some cimbasso and more in there...That's if I'm remebering correctly of course. :|

My personal favorite is Inception. Being heavily into guitar at the time, I was blown away by that awesome mix of orchestra, synths, and guitar. Changed my life man... 8)


----------

